# A Good Cheap Downhill Bike



## locomoto rider (Sep 11, 2010)

hey i've always wanted to get into downhill, ive been riding bikes for a while and noticed the times im having real fun are when im going real fast and going off huge drops. But moneys a bit tight right now, so i was wondering, is there a good cheap downhill bike


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Read lots of reviews, try friends bikes. Then buy a used one in good shape?


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Right here on the same page man.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=634986


----------



## steve47co1 (May 18, 2005)

*Big Hit*

Specialized Big Hit is a great place to start. 3 models - should be able to find one 1-2 years old for $1000 to $1500.


----------



## Ruda911 (Sep 5, 2009)

I got the Iron Horse version of this http://www.rscycle.com/Airborne-TAKA-Mountain-Bike-All-Mountain?sc=7&category=459
and I took it to whistler and lots of other places and it has been pretty good. You might need to upgrade the brakes though.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

used stinky...around 600 to 800 bucks,...a good bike that you can use while you progress


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> used stinky...around 600 to 800 bucks,...a good bike that you can use while you progress


For 600-800 bucks you risk it. It may look nice on classifields but a 5+ year old stinky is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## dhpeteinsc (May 29, 2009)

Ruda911 said:


> I got the Iron Horse version of this http://www.rscycle.com/Airborne-TAKA-Mountain-Bike-All-Mountain?sc=7&category=459
> and I took it to whistler and lots of other places and it has been pretty good. You might need to upgrade the brakes though.


:thumbsup: Airborne Taka. For 1500$ you cant go wrong. Same frame as the Ironhorse Yakuza and Im still beatin the crap outta my 06. Pivot bearings are 14 bucks and Ive only replaced mine once. Just a solid SP frame that will last you for years.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

norbar said:


> For 600-800 bucks you risk it. It may look nice on classifields but a 5+ year old stinky is an accident waiting to happen.


nah those bikes hold up...just got to pick a good one that isn't too abused


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

norbar said:


> For 600-800 bucks you risk it. It may look nice on classifields but a 5+ year old stinky is an accident waiting to happen.





SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nah those bikes hold up...just got to pick a good one that isn't too abused


I think I'm going to agree with Shiver Me Timbers on this one. As someone that is selling a DH in the classifieds there are some bikes that are in good shape (not just mine). I doubt mine has been the only one sitting in the garage for the last 6yrs, so if you aren't set on a showoff bike the deals are out there. Granted there are some thrashed ones, so you need to look and ask questions.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nah those bikes hold up...just got to pick a good one that isn't too abused


Thats the main problem. Pickin an 04 stinky in a good shape 2-3 years ago was possible but how many bikes havent seen abuse after so many years? The problem is that being a beginner its hard to know what to look for and you may end up buying something that will require putting money it it. 
For me a 06 big hit, Giant Faith (old one), older Ec-d or glory would be safer. They can be had for arond 1k and Id take them over something thats maybe 300$ cheaper but a bit more risky.


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

A DH bike can go through busings/bearings in 20 rides.
If you buy used make sure its a huge brand with lots of dealers for the bushings/bearings/shock mount bolts. (spec, trek, etc)


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

3034 said:


> A DH bike can go through busings/bearings in 20 rides.
> If you buy used make sure its a huge brand with lots of dealers for the bushings/bearings/shock mount bolts. (spec, trek, etc)


Or that they can be boght outside the bike company in a normal shop or from some aftermarket company.. Usualy its cheaper that way 

Though last time I had bearings problems was 4 years ago.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

Transition Dirtbag and Kona Stinky/Stab are both great options because they're burly, easy to find parts, you can build it for FR and/or DH, and are very affordable now. Should be easy to find one 4-6yo for $1000 in good condition with a decent build.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Classifieds for sure.

What's your budget? What size frame do you want? I have a friend selling a pretty nice Glory here.


----------



## SlowbutSure (May 11, 2010)

I got my first DH bike on Craigslist. $600 for a Specialized BigHit 1and it is like butter on the jumps... well compared to my other bikes.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Yep I sold a like new 07 bighit 1 last year for $600 not even a scuff on it. So the deals are there... Big hits are great and cheap, tougher than hell as well.. Or as SMT stated Konas are cheap as well...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh I should also add the older Santa Cruz Bullit to this list, I think it ran like 01-07 or somewhere in that neighborhood. Great bikes.


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

What year Big Hits are the good ones?


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

dhpeteinsc said:


> :thumbsup: Airborne Taka. For 1500$ you cant go wrong. Same frame as the Ironhorse Yakuza and Im still beatin the crap outta my 06. Pivot bearings are 14 bucks and Ive only replaced mine once. Just a solid SP frame that will last you for years.


+1 I've had a Taka for a month and a half now, and its a beast! Yes, its just slightly tweaked from the old Ironhorse model, but brand new for only $1200-1500? Yah can't beat that when you're on a budget.


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

junktrunk said:


> What year Big Hits are the good ones?


Before 05 I believe they had a 24" rear wheel for at least for a couple of years.

Just something to consider.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

$1400 decent price!
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=54849


----------



## sstrawsb (Sep 16, 2009)

I just picked up a 2008 Stinky for 475 that looks brand new. Deal are out there you just got to do some hunting.


----------



## _dragon (Jun 7, 2010)

norbar said:


> For 600-800 bucks you risk it. It may look nice on classifields but a 5+ year old stinky is an accident waiting to happen.


hehehe waiting for mine to explode... damn thing won't break


----------



## steveridestrails9 (May 1, 2010)

buy mine, ive got a 2009 Trek session 88 fr for 2500. or best offer


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

steveridestrails9 said:


> buy mine, ive got a 2009 Trek session 88 fr for 2500. or best offer


doesn't this bike have hairline cracks??? man don't be telling people it is a good deal


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

define the price range...


we're sending the close-out 2009 Marin Quake's @ $2250


will punish the trails with that bike.... down the road, swap out the stock fork with something like a Boxxer, make it more DH worthy.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I will echo the Kona Stinky. I ride an 05 Coiler and even though it's old it still rips.


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

Pedal Shop said:


> define the price range...
> 
> we're sending the close-out 2009 Marin Quake's @ $2250
> 
> will punish the trails with that bike.... down the road, swap out the stock fork with something like a Boxxer, make it more DH worthy.


Seconded:thumbsup: Got mine from Pedal Shop not too long ago, and I love it!


----------



## SuperChile! (May 4, 2010)

I JUST PICKED UP AN 07 STINKY FOR 500 BUCKS! but I'd just stay away from the one's that come with the Marzocchi Drop Off Triple fork, no adjusting knobs. it's a pain to adjust the INTERNAL hydraulic dampening mechanism; but if your mechanically incline or a mexiCan that can rig anything to make it work. Then by all means GET'EM WHILE THERE HOT! I just adjusted mine and did a nice 10 foot drop, cleared 25 foot gaps and just landed smooth as butter and I'm 235lbs.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

steveridestrails9 said:


> buy mine, ive got a 2009 Trek session 88 fr for 2500. or best offer


That's a lot of cash for a 2 year old bike with a totem and a lot of cheap bontrager parts... Unless you upgraded wheels/tires/stem/bar/post/saddle


----------



## stuart swindell (Jun 7, 2012)

locomoto rider said:


> hey i've always wanted to get into downhill, ive been riding bikes for a while and noticed the times im having real fun are when im going real fast and going off huge drops. But moneys a bit tight right now, so i was wondering, is there a good cheap downhill bike


theres a site that ive found a really good bike if you are starting to get into downhill:
the canyon torque frx 5.0 playzone or the canyon torque frx 6.0 speedzone you can see this bikes in the canyon official page


----------

